# Immortal Pro or Fantom Cross Pro



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

Immortal Pro.

This looks like an awesome bike. The screaming racing yellow should keep you visible for miles down the road a good thing. Just saying the word “Carbon Fiber” sounds trick…However, does it hold up over time compared to other materials and how is the ride quality? 










Or

Fantom Cross Pro.

The fact that this does have some real tire tread. Just a small amount should be enough because many of the roads have a small amount of dirt from farm equipment and stuff. The fact that I could install a touring rack is nice option.










I’m just look for a bike for recovery rides and tooling around and racing not a priority. Also I am only interested in these two bikes. Moto Rider can’t ride a TREK it just don’t look right.

Need some opinions on these two bikes. 

Fred.:thumbsup:


----------



## chakup (Jul 31, 2006)

WTH- just bought my fantom cross and then this is released!!! dangit.


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

chakup said:


> WTH- just bought my fantom cross and then this is released!!! dangit.



I know man, Life can be a B-itch sometimes.  
Anyway, how do you like it?

Fred.:thumbsup:


----------



## chakup (Jul 31, 2006)

For me it's great, haven't ridden in ~1yr so getting myself used to riding again. Ride is good, still working on getting everything set up to me perfect. I have some bumpy uneven roads and it handles good, easy bike to ride. This was coming from a very old specialized hardrock, to a haro X4 to this. Much different bike then I'm used to, but happy with the purchase.


----------



## roctavio (Aug 3, 2006)

So did you end up getting the Fantom Cross Pro? How is it? I am interested in this bike and want to hear some opinions... I wondering if buying a more reputable brand from an LBS is worth the $500 difference in price. I am also looking at the Bianchi Axis, Jamis Nova, Felt F1X and Lemond Poprad.


----------



## TraderH (Nov 1, 2006)

*Ordered A Fantom Cross Pro*

Hi,

I ordered a Fantom Cross Pro last week - hope they ship soon! I was looking for an all around bike that could handle a rack and larger tires, but still had some pep to it. It' s hard to beat the Ultegra and Ritchey components at that price. It appears to have a standard road crank, and I would prefer a compact with a little lower gearing. It's pretty flat around where I live, so the gearing should be fine, but I may change it at some point. I'll post again once it arrives.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I just ordered a Cross PRO as well. Mike at BD said it will be in in about 3 weeks. This will be my winter bike to go along with my Immortal Force. I also ordered a Fantom PRO 29er MTB. That should be here in a week. This will make 5 bikes I purchased from BD so far.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> I just ordered a Cross PRO as well. Mike at BD said it will be in in about 3 weeks. This will be my winter bike to go along with my Immortal Force. I also ordered a Fantom PRO 29er MTB. That should be here in a week. This will make 5 bikes I purchased from BD so far.


Geez, Mike should be sending you a personal Christmas card this Christmas...lol! I want to get a carbon bike...just cant seem to pull the trigger yet!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Chris, go ahead and pull the trigger! Have you been looking at the Immortal ICE? Man, I can't stop looking at that bike. Even though my Force is essentially the same thing, there's just something about the new Ultegra SL "Ice Gray" group that tickles me the right way. In fact, I just posted something in the other thread where someone was asking about the Immortal series.

I really have fallen in love with my Force, though. The ride is sooo smooth and it handles like a dream. Not to mention I added a Specialized Toupe red/white seat and new bar tape that really makes it look sweet. I can't say enough about the quality of the frame. Really stiff, yet seems to reject rough roads which keeps my rear-end very happy on the long rides. If you can't tell, I really like my bike!

As for Mike sending me a Christmas card, he's done enough. He always answers my questions and is so easy to work with. I will be a BD shopper for a long time, me thinks. 

Take care.
(buy a CF Moto, you know you want to)<-- Just keep saying that over and over in your head...


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> Hey Chris, go ahead and pull the trigger! Have you been looking at the Immortal ICE? Man, I can't stop looking at that bike. Even though my Force is essentially the same thing, there's just something about the new Ultegra SL "Ice Gray" group that tickles me the right way. In fact, I just posted something in the other thread where someone was asking about the Immortal series.


Yah, I have been looking at the ICE...great looking bike. Right now, it is all about trying to figure out what I "want" and what I "need"...for instance, I NEED a 60" plasma for over my fireplace and I WANT a carbon bike...lol. Actually, I dont need either, but the plasma sure would look good for the remainder of football season. I am just looking for something a little lighter weight wise for when the mood hits me...the steel Mercier is a 21 pounder, and although it is extremely comfortable, sometimes I wish I had a lighter bike just in case I feel like breaking a land speed record...like that would happen. The PRO might work as well, but I am not wild about the yellow or the black. Also considering the Ibex full carbon (not out yet)...I have one of their mountain bikes and really like those as well. It will probably be a while anyway...like I said, I gotta get that plasma....and then if the real estate market gets better, maybe a carbon bike...sometimes I get impulsive :devil:


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, plasma very important also. Too many toys, haven't won the lottery....yet

BTW, if you do end up going with the Ibex, don't completely abandon me here in the Moto forum. I need you to continue putting LL in his place from time to time.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> BTW, if you do end up going with the Ibex, don't completely abandon me here in the Moto forum. I need you to continue putting LL in his place from time to time.


2 against 1 Huh!

Seems fair enough to me:thumbsup:


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

> 2 against 1 Huh!
> 
> Seems fair enough to me:thumbsup:


Nothin' but respect...


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> Oh yeah, plasma very important also. Too many toys, haven't won the lottery....yet
> 
> BTW, if you do end up going with the Ibex, don't completely abandon me here in the Moto forum. I need you to continue putting LL in his place from time to time.


Oh, I am not going anywhere...heck, I may purchase an AL bike from one and a carbon from the other. LL has actually given some good advice lately...he may be getting soft in his old age...either that or God forbid...is he starting to like us? LOL Maybe he isnt all that bad after all?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, I mentioned that a few days ago as well. He can really give some great advice when he wants to. 

I hope he continues to do so.


----------



## skcyclist (May 20, 2006)

tennis5 said:



> Yah, I have been looking at the ICE...great looking bike. Right now, it is all about trying to figure out what I "want" and what I "need"...for instance, I NEED a 60" plasma for over my fireplace and I WANT a carbon bike...lol. Actually, I dont need either, but the plasma sure would look good for the remainder of football season. I am just looking for something a little lighter weight wise for when the mood hits me...the steel Mercier is a 21 pounder, and although it is extremely comfortable, sometimes I wish I had a lighter bike just in case I feel like breaking a land speed record...like that would happen. The PRO might work as well, but I am not wild about the yellow or the black. Also considering the Ibex full carbon (not out yet)...I have one of their mountain bikes and really like those as well. It will probably be a while anyway...like I said, I gotta get that plasma....and then if the real estate market gets better, maybe a carbon bike...sometimes I get impulsive :devil:


I tried to post a review of the Immortal Ice, but something wrong with the web site. So here goes: 

I received my Immortal Ice Tuesday after Veteran’s Day, less than a week after placing the order on line. I now am the happy owner of 3 BD bikes purchased in the last 12 months: #1 Nemesis TT, #2 Le Champion Team, #3 Immortal Ice. The Nemesis hard to beat for under a 1K, I've written about the superb Le Champion, all Dura Bike for under $1600. Now the excellent Immortal Ice. 

On unpacking, I noticed greater care to shield the bike with foam and cardboard. It came out of the box easily and undamaged. The rear brake cable was improperly routed, but an easy fix. The rear derailleur cable was over, rather than under brake cable, but this was also an easy fix. The cassette is advertised as an 11-25, but it's a 12-25, no big deal. Shimano 105 offers an 11-25 which I think I would like, but it isn't offered in Ultegra or DA. I believe the 16 tooth cog is sacrificed. The handlebars are advertised as 26.0, but are actually OS, which are probably better anyway. The Ritchey stem and bars are very nice. 

OK, I've only had a couple rides so everything isn't dialed in as yet. Of concern is a "clank" every 4-5 miles that can be heard and felt through the crankset. I suspect it's coming from the rear hub. I had a similar problem with an American Classic 350 hub that was never resolved. I will definitely follow up on this. First thing to do is see if it goes away with a different wheel set. There is also an occasional "spokey" twang which I suspect is a wheel or skewer problem. 

In re the Ultegra hub noise, I called Shimano and was assured this was due to pawl engaging. It sometimes happens with a new wheel that has been idle for a period of time. It may go away or may be simply fixed with a shot of lube. The bike is fully dialed in now and is a definite keeper. Steve

The 56 cm bike weighed in at about 17.5# with Speedplay stainless pedals, so it's not a super light weight bike. Matter of fact it's almost identical to the weight of the 56cm Le Champion Team with Dura Ace package. With my American Classic carbon wheel set I can possibly bring the weight down to low 16's; good enough for me. 

Since writing above, I've weighed and compared Ritchey Protocols with Ultegra wheels. Ultegras weigh in roughly 0.39 pound more for the pair. Switching wheel sets raises Le Champion Team to 18.71# and lowers Immortal Ice (who makes up these names?) to 17.48# (including pump and cages which add about a half a pound). That brings Immortal Ice 56cm to just under 17# w/ Speedplay Stainless pedals. With carbon wheel set and tubular tires a mid 15# weight or lower very realistic. 

Also seem to have gotten rid of "spokey" sound. I expect, but am not sure, switching wheels will determine "clank" is coming from Ultegra hub. Though other than disconcerting sound it's not been a problem, I'd like to know the cause. The Ultegras handle and roll nice, but feel more sluggish on climbing and acceleration. OK for training, but the Protocols are measurably lighter and in my opinion better performing. Update: I switched wheels and have confirmed the clank is coming from Ultegra hub. I am e mailing BD to see how they wish to proceed with correcting condition. BTW, the Immortal Ice handled beautifully with Ritchey Protocols. 

Update November 27, 2007 (latest) Cliff at BikesDirect has shipped a new replacement wheel for the flawed Ultegra wheel. All it took was a couple of friendly e mails to accomplish this no hassle BD return. Also, the Ice is now completely dialed in and it rides like a dream. I fully endorse BD products and customer service! FYI, I sold the Ultegra quality pedals that were included with the Ice for about $70 net on e bay, lowering Ice price by same amount. Also decided to not swap component groups between Ice and Le Champion. Each bike has unique and endearing qualities as they are. 

Continuing earlier comments: 

At first I didn't notice a lot of improvement over my excellent riding Le Champion. However, after a few hours riding, I believe I can say the carbon frame is more shock absorbing and smoother than the Aluminum Le Champion with carbon seat stays and forks. And better than my 2005 Trek 5200 Madone, which I just sold. 

The Ultegra SL group seems fine, though I prefer the look of DA components. I wonder why BD doesn't mount the 100% DA stuff one of the Immortal frames? I didn't want the high end Immortal bike because of the FSA SLK crankset. I'm leery of FSA, prefer Shimano. I've switched wheels and may switch DA group for Ultegra group. Will result in one top notch race carbon all DA bike and one nice all around training bike. 

As to critics of BD, I say fine, stick to your brand name bikes. When my 2001 Trek carbon fiber frame broke for no reason, Trek basically told me to shove it. They said I crashed the bike causing the seat stay to break. Guarantee out the window. I will never waste my money on a Trek again. A buddy of mine had a BD frame break and they replaced it no questions asked. And thus far I've had no significant problems with the 3 BD bikes I now own. Though, hopefully I'll get the mysterious noise problems resolved without much ado. 

All in all, I say it's hard to beat BD bikes, though you may have to do some tweaking on your own.

Toot my horn department: I’m a 300 mile a week rider in Santa Barbara. Frequently ride with Daniel Ramsey, top Pro 1-2, Cody O'Reilly (and Pop Rory), similar credits, and whole bunch of other SB -hammerboneheads. I'm currently ranked 4th USCF California 60+. It's a blast to still be doing this when I should be dead by now.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

skc, do you have any photos to post of the ICE yet? I would like to see some customer photos. Good writeup and enjoy the toys.


----------



## skcyclist (May 20, 2006)

*Immortal Ice Pix*

Best place to see pix is at Bikes Direct. I am incredibly pleased with my Immortal Ice. In re the Ultegra hub noise, I called Shimano and was assured this was due to pawl engaging. It sometimes happens with a new wheel that has been idle for a period of time. It may go away or may be simply fixed with a shot of lube. The bike is fully dialed in now and is a definite keeper. Steve


----------



## mtbkr281 (May 31, 2008)

buddy no duh one has a thicker tread.... one is for road and the other for cyclocross, hints the name "fantom *cross*" cyclocross bikes are built alot differently because in competitions your constantly getting off and on your bike and jumping over obstacles. I'd go with the immortal pro.. I mountain bike and have been lookin at road bikes for some time, if motobecane's road bikes are as legit as their mt. ones then I'd deffinitley go with the immortal pro.


----------

